# S. pretiosa hatching!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## JT (Jun 7, 2007)

my female has given me 4 ooths so far and was mated with 2 males (for good measure) and last night the first has begun to hatch. 5 nymphs so far. how many should i expect?and do they hatch over days or is this it?


----------



## wuwu (Jun 7, 2007)

wow, congrats! i believe they do burst hatching, so i don't think anymore will come out of that ooth. were they hard to mate?


----------



## JT (Jun 7, 2007)

honestly, i don't know.i stuck the male with the female and he was with her for a day or 2 before i saw him on her back.i never actually witnessed "mating" just him riding around on her back. the same for the second male. but i guess they mated cause ooth #1 was fertile!


----------



## wuwu (Jun 7, 2007)

i see. my male should mature soon so i'll be attempting to breed them soon as well. hopefully i can get as lucky as you.


----------



## francisco (Jun 19, 2007)

HEllo,

more should hatch soon.

congrats!!!!!

Let me know if an ooth is available.

FT


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 20, 2007)

JT, glad to know the S. Prestiosa are doing well for you. The adult you have righ now is from ootheca with great hatching rate (of about 38 nymphs i believed), hopefully the following oothec will have a better hatching rate. Congrate!


----------



## athicks (Jun 20, 2007)

Awesome! Hope you get lots of babies!


----------



## wuwu (Jun 23, 2007)

i successfully mated my first female, 3 more to go!  

how long should i wait before i mate him again? i didn't wanna mate him with another female immediately cause i figure he'll need time to regenerate his seeds?


----------



## Ben.M (Jun 23, 2007)

I've heard they need a week to get back what they hav lost if u know what i mean :wink:


----------



## wuwu (Jun 23, 2007)

a week!!? hmm, that seems awfully long to me. i was thinking a few hours. i'm not sure how male mantids' bodies are designed, but human males always have a supply of "it" in storage. however, if he were to exhaust his supply by releasing it too many times too soon, he would exhaust his storage supply.


----------



## JT (Jun 23, 2007)

give him a day and let him move to the next contestant!actuall, Yen , you should be answering this.


----------



## Ben.M (Jun 24, 2007)

I just read it on a site, but i would agree with a day (2 days max)


----------



## spawn (Jun 25, 2007)

Post pictures please of the adults! I've never seen a decent picture of one of those. If anyone has one, please post it.


----------



## Asa (Jun 25, 2007)

The s.perm should regenerate in a two days at most.


----------

